# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  **پزشکی آزاد تهران یا داروی اردبیل؟؟؟**

## a.z.s

دوستان دوستم به کمک نیاز داره 
پزشکی آزاد تهران بهتره یا داروی اردبیل؟
پزشکی آزاد تهران چه رتبه هایی رو قبول میکنه ؟سطح دانشجو ها بالاس یا نه؟

----------


## simin11

پزشکی آزاد تهران سطحش بالاست،رتبه های خوبی رو جذب میکنه تقاضا هم براش بالاست.
من پزشکی رو بیشتر از دارو دوست دارم ولی جای ایشون بودم دولتی رو انتخاب میکردم، باید سبک سنگین کنن ببینن علاقشون به کدوم رشته بیشتره.

----------


## a.z.s

> پزشکی آزاد تهران سطحش بالاست،رتبه های خوبی رو جذب میکنه تقاضا هم براش بالاست.
> من پزشکی رو بیشتر از دارو دوست دارم ولی جای ایشون بودم دولتی رو انتخاب میکردم، باید سبک سنگین کنن ببینن علاقشون به کدوم رشته بیشتره.


منم میدونم رتبه خوبی میگیره ولی 1 هم رتبه خوبیه هم 500 دقیق میخواد

----------


## a.z.s

> دوستان دوستم به کمک نیاز داره 
> پزشکی آزاد تهران بهتره یا داروی اردبیل؟
> پزشکی آزاد تهران چه رتبه هایی رو قبول میکنه ؟سطح دانشجو ها بالاس یا نه؟


کسی می دونه؟

----------


## arash35

> کسی می دونه؟


من منطقه 2 رو میدونم میگم پارسال و امسال حداکثر تا 2400 منطقه 2 گرفته مثلا تا تراز 9500
بستگی به شرایطش داره: توانایی پرداخت هزینه دانشگاه رو داره ؟توانایی پرداخت هزینه های سنگین زتدگی تو تهران رو داره؟ مسیرش اگه مهمه باید بررسی کنه و خیلی چیزای دیگه.
من اگه باشم صد در صد پزشکی رو انتخاب میکنم چون هم پزشکی رو صدبرابر دارو دوس دارم هم شهر تهران قابل مقایسه نیس .
البته شرایطی که گفتم رو باید بررسی کنه

----------

